# Sad day here at the farm



## kimbell (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I had posted a few days ago about having runny noses and coughing going through the mini horses and donkeys. Well, my little donkey daddy, Don Juan passed away this morning. I had the vet out here 3 different times...he gave me some pills to give everyone so we did that, called the next day because Don wasn't feeling good that day and he came out and gave him a super shot of antibotic and he told me to watch him. He said he was pretty bad and he had also stopped eating but wasn't running a fever. I called the vet the next day because he still wasn't eating and I was getting really worried about him so the vet told me to give him 2 plain aspirins, that it should make him feel better. I continued to give him the shots, he had 3 total from the first one the vet gave him and was going to give him another this morning but he was gone when I went to the barn this morning. He hadn't been gone long because he was still warm. I am now bawling my eyes out and wishing I had done more, maybe if I had insisted they give him some iv's or something, just anything, to keep him with us. He was my little guy, only 29 inches tall and he was so sweet. All I keep thinking is, what did I do for him to be taken away. I keep telling myself that the Lord needed him more than I did. Sorry to have rambled on but my heart is completely broken this morning.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 25, 2008)

So sad! Do you know what actually happened? What a shock to find him that way.

I'm sorry.


----------



## h2t99 (Sep 25, 2008)

So sorry about your loss!! You can't blame yourself, you gave him a great life for the time he owned you!!


----------



## Charley (Sep 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything right. You knew he was feeling sick and you kept calling the vet to give him treatment. We lean on the advice of professionals; but sometimes there is nothing that they can do to change what is going to happen.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Don.


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2008)

I am so sorry about Don Juan


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 26, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.

Tiffany


----------



## vetasst (Sep 26, 2008)

So sorry about your loss. My prayers are with the rest of your minis.

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 26, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Don. PLEASE dont beat yourself up over his passing. I know what your going thru right now. I just lost my old arabian this past Wednesday, he was 36 yrs old, and I owned him for 33 years. I have been crying and crying, but I also know in my heart I did everything I possible could of done for him thru his lifetime. I hope you know and feel the same about Don. You did everything you could of done, the rest is in Gods hands. I am sure Don knew how much you loved him, and he will never be forgotten. Sometimes God just has other plans which we dont always understand, for our 4 legged pals. He is probably up "there" romping thru the fields with my Nazarian. Looking down on us, and saying "see, Mom, I am not really very far from you, so please dont feel sad and cry, you did the best you could, and I will always love you for that". (((hugs))) Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack (Sep 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. I really sounds like you did everything that you could. So please don't second guess yourself. Corinne is right, he is looking down at you right now thanking you for your love and what you did for him. He is in a great place being very happy right now.


----------



## kimbell (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone for your kind words and thoughts, it helps knowing people understand my loss.

I had to have the vet out again today for my baby donkey, Liberty. She has taken a turn for the worse again. Everyone, the mini horses and the mom donkey of this baby have all turned around and getting better, all of them are eating again and less yucky noses.

I asked the vet today, could it be something about these 2 donkeys, since they are related...dad and daughter? He said they may have weak immune systems or something like that. Do any of you have any ideas?

I feel something must have been wrong, maybe Don Juan was a carrier of something and I didn't need to use him as a herdsire and his death was the only way that I would not use him. I really feel that God took him so I wouldn't use him, because he was my little guy and he was going to be the main man around here. I know but it's hard to understand that the Lord does have our best interest in mind.

Please say a prayer for our baby girl Liberty, that she pulls through this. Thanks again





Here she is on a better day with my grand daughter Lyndsie.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 27, 2008)

Liberty is a beauty, sending many prayers your way!!

Lyndsie is also a cutie, love her boots!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 27, 2008)

Awww.....how precious.






Looks like you have two really cuties, Liberty and your grandaughter. Will be keeping Liberty in my prayers. Corinne


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Sep 29, 2008)

My deepest sympathy for your loss........prays for little liberty coming from Oklahoma.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 30, 2008)

Poor thing, Keep a positive mind, she will pull threw, Best wishes to you and your donkeys, i'll keep them in mind.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 30, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of Don Juan. You did the very best you could!

How is Liberty? She is sure a doll





And, your granddaughter is precious!





Prayers for all



ray



Please keep us posted.


----------



## ~Dan (Oct 10, 2008)

*I am so sorry to hear of your lose



however you can not blame yourself, because no one would really know the outcome fo the shots and aspirin so no one really is at fault sending hugs*


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 13, 2008)

so sorry to hear about your Don Juan... been there done that with my colt Justice, there just aren't words and you will always wonder if there was something else you could have tried... but we do have to rely on our professionals! big hugs to you.

and hoping all went well with little Liberty, how is she doing?


----------

